# UAE Residency



## James_Harrison (Oct 7, 2010)

Good Morning All,

I'm James and I'm looking to relocate from the UK to the UAE for work purposes and I had a quick question that I hope someone can answer for me.

I read in the residency visa application process that you need to provide an attested educational certificate. I'm not going to be going for a little while yet, so I have time to get my paperwork together, but I wondered what you need to provide for this. I took my exams some considerable time ago and don't have a copy of the original certificates. Do I need to find out who the sitting bodies were at the time of my school life and request copies of the certificates, which will then need to be attested by the FCO?
What is the minimum that I will need to provide? Is the process simply to prove to the authorities that I am indeed coming to work and am not some kind of unemployable person that is coming to their country to escape the UK?

I hope someone can provide some guidance on this for me.

Thanks
James


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

It is not your GCSE/O-level certificates that you get attested, but ones for degrees and professional qualifications. Usually just the latest/highest one is required and must be an original.

The attested certificate is required as part of your job related residency application. Your employer will need it at time of visa application.
-


----------



## James_Harrison (Oct 7, 2010)

I don't have any degrees I'm afraid and my new employer is aware of this. 
I have after-educational qualifications, such as PRINCE 2 project management and ITIL.

Is the lack of a degree going to knacker my aspirations to join the UAE?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

A degree is not compulsory. Just get the professional qualification attested, but check with your employer that's what they want before doing so, just in case.


----------



## uk_sarah (Oct 7, 2010)

Hi James,

I have just last week gone through this process as I am moving out to Dubai at the end of the month so message me if you need any more info.

I didn't have a degree certificate but requested a copy of my HND certificate from many years ago, I didn't need an original. I then had the copy signed by a solicitor to verify it was a true copy, attested by the FCO and then legalised at the UAE embassy before sending off to my new company. Employment entry permit has all been approved so it seems ok!

I was told I needed to prove my level of education or professional qualification in order to determine the type of labour card/employment permit I would get. They wanted to show I was at a management level and may need to travel in and around the UAE for work, if I couldn't show that I was at this level then I would be registered as a lower level member of staff and unable to travel for work. Not sure how true that is but thats the explanation I was given!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

uk_sarah said:


> I was told I needed to prove my level of education or professional qualification in order to determine the type of labour card/employment permit I would get. They wanted to show I was at a management level and may need to travel in and around the UAE for work, if I couldn't show that I was at this level then I would be registered as a lower level member of staff and unable to travel for work. Not sure how true that is but thats the explanation I was given!


That is true to a certain level. You require a Bachelor's degree or similar in order to have the "Manager" stamp on your residency visa. However, it is not essential and a lot of senior level associates, even directors do not necessarily have this stamped on their passport. 
Having a manager stamp on your visa does make it easier while traveling as you can get your visa on arrival, however, since you are a UK passport holder, not having this type of visa will not be a hindrance either. You will still get your visa on arrival in most GCC countries and other countries around the region.


----------

